# sis 7012 for win 7



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, I recently installed win7 on my computer and now there's no sound and i cant find the driver for my sound card SIS 7012. Please help me :sigh:


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'd be happy to help but first we need some more info on your computer such as:
Brand 
Model
Motherboard
Soundcard
Etc.


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks in advance....:smile:
Here are info about my comp from Everest, I hope that it will be enough to help me.


Computer: 
Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition 
OS Service Pack - 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name NIKI-PC 
User Name niki 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+ 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset SiS 761, AMD Hammer 
System Memory 448 MB (DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (07/16/07) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Standard VGA Graphics Adapter (64 MB) 
3D Accelerator SiS 330 Mirage Integrated 
Monitor Proview 780 [17" CRT] (F8HQ510271692) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device 

Storage: 
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Disk Drive ST3320613AS ATA Device (298 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A ATA Device (DVD+R9:4x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this a custom built computer or one made by HP, DELL, etc? Desktop or Laptop? Can you post a screenshot of your device manager?


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

Computer is made by HP but 5 years ago. Desktop of course....


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, so its and HP Desktop computer. Do you happen to know the model number of your HP Desktop computer. The model # should be located on the front of the computer or on the back (Usually 4-6 numbers/letters). 

Sorry for all the preliminary questions, but SIS 7012 is pretty generic when it comes to tracking down drivers (especially audio/sound card ones) :smile:.


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

don't need to be sorry, you are helping me! 

I do not know whether this will be a problem, but I really do not have any numbers/letters on back or on the front of my computer. 

Is this a big problem????

I searched the internet for SIS 7012 audio driver for Vista and for Win7 because friend told me that they are equal but I could' t find any.

I hope I do not have to reinstall win xp.....


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Try this first. hit start button/right click computer/left click properties/left click device manager/right click on problem device/update driver software/search automatically. You will need to be connected to the internet.
Go here and click start detection to find out what hp product you have.
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html?pageDisplay=drivers


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried the option to automatically search for drivers, every time the answer reads: driver not found.... 

I do not understand why the official SiS pages do not have audio drivers for win7!?

As far as hp products, I can not get information from this site because they do not recognize my comp.... maybe because it was purchased in Croatia. ( I'm from Croatia)

thanks for the advice


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

Since you cannot locate your model info and HP's website is no help, let's see if we can get some more advanced system information another way. Below you will find a link to a program called Speccy made by Piriform (from the makers of CCleaner), it provides rather detailed information about your system. Once installed if you can provide screenshots of the "summary," "motherboard," and "audio" sections we'll see if we can investigate further. 

http://www.piriform.com/speccy

BTW, you can use the portable version if you do not want to install anything.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Hp could be a Compaq. Go to start/all programs/accessories/system tools/ system information and tell us the manufacturer and model.


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, I hope this is it!

System Manufacturer	A32G
System Model	A32GV11C
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, 2000 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 1 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 080012, 16.7.2007.


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

screenshots from Piriform 

summary









motherboard









Audio


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

Try downloading and installing the AC'97 Audio Codec/Driver from the link below.

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/

Select "AC'97 Audio Codecs (Software)"
Read and Accept Statement
Select the "Vista/Win7 (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file)" from one of the three download sites.

Let us know if this works.


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

I installed this one and it seems to work but there is no sound from my speakers. 
I tried to set all the options related to sound from control panel .... nothing happens

Do you have any idea why??

New screenshots for sound









anyway, thanks for the great effort...You have helped me a lot and i hope the sound will work soon:smile:


----------



## niki1307 (Mar 18, 2010)

Problem solved !!! All working perfectly 

Thanks a lot both... 

You are the best

:smooch:

:smile:

:wave:


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

niki1307 said:


> Problem solved !!! All working perfectly
> 
> Thanks a lot both...
> 
> ...


Your welcome, glad you got it working. Just curious, what did you figure out was the problem after installing the driver?


----------

